# Installer will be here soon - Anything to watch out for ?



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

The installer will be arriving within an hour. I have some experience setting up systems but not MRV.

I am wanting 1 system in each bedroom which is already wired for cable TV from a box outside. The other in a TV room which is where all my receivers were before this morning, wired by satellite cables run under the house. +1 receiver only system in another wired room.

Anything to be watch out for or to get them to do ?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

How many DVR and receivers are you getting installed?


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

Well it turns out that I can expect them not to show up 

I already have 3 DVRs, I will be adding one + one HD receiver.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

If the total number of tuners is 9 or greater, they will install a SWM system.


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

and when they did show up I got exactly what I expected.

Can't install this sir, an extra $300 minimum for this install sir.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

tonyoci said:


> and when they did show up I got exactly what I expected.
> 
> Can't install this sir, an extra $300 minimum for this install sir.


If the technician was referring to an added cost to install a SWM16, then they were most certainly uniformed. Have you called D* back?


----------



## johngettler (Nov 8, 2011)

Was the guy wearing a uniform?


----------



## ajbolit (Nov 28, 2011)

Well - now I am in the same shoes - my HR34 had arrived and I should have it installed either tomorrow afternoon or Friday. I am getting the whole house DVR for 3 different HDTV's. 2 of them 3D capable and the 3d one - my current projector - will probably be switched to 3d in a year or so. Do I need to worry about any additional equipment or particular set up, so that I wouldn't need to upgrade in the nearest future? My understanding - internet being streamed over the coaxial cable and my home network will not be used? I don't need to worry about installing any additional CAT6 cables to the receivers etc? What should I ask installer for? is there anything out there that can be have but not necessarily being advertized by D*? CCK?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Your DirecTV system will be interconnected somehow to your LAN, however you are correct in that you do not need ethernet wiring to your receiver locations. The CCK or WCCK should be on the work order.

Your home network is used only in that there is a single interconnection. Your receivers will draw IP from your router, and your LAN is the gateway to the internet.


----------

